# Subsidary of Toronto Stock Exchange to open Crypto Exchange



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 23, 2018)

https://cointelegraph.com/news/subs...nge-operator-to-open-crypto-brokerage-service


> Canadian stock exchange operator TMX Group announced that its subsidiary, Shorcan DCN, has entered into an agreement with Paycase Financial to launch a cryptocurrency brokerage service, a press release stated March 22.
> 
> TMX Group is best known as the operator of the Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX) and Paycase Financial is a decentralized financial services provider based out of Toronto. The new initiative is planned to launch in the second quarter of 2018 and will establish a cryptocurrency brokerage platform focusing on Bitcoin (BTC) and Ethereum (ETH).
> 
> ...


----------

